# Fuel Pump or Electrical Problems?? Please help!



## jmac (Aug 15, 2005)

Here's the situation: '90 240sx 215k miles. Engine turns over but won't crank. I changed the Distributor rotor/cap, sparkplugs, and fuel filter for starters. Didn't start. Had the car TOWED to the mechanic, where it started. I drove it to my work from there, then an hour later drove home. The next day it would not start again.

I removed a hose from the back end of the fuel filter and had a friend try and start the car to see if the gas would squirt out, NO gas coming out. Strange that it worked to drive me home the day before though so I'm not sure if I should go through the trouble of changing the fuel pump or what kind of diagnostics I could run on the electrical system.

I have little knowledge of repairing cars as you can problably tell by this post, but the inconsistancy of the car working the day before leads me to believe it's an electrical problem. I checked all the fuses and they all look good, including fuses in the engine.

Could this problem be easily diagnosed or am I going to have to dish out the mucho mula to take it to an electrical specialist?

Any Help is much appreciated.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

jmac said:


> Here's the situation: '90 240sx 215k miles. Engine turns over but won't crank. I changed the Distributor rotor/cap, sparkplugs, and fuel filter for starters. Didn't start. Had the car TOWED to the mechanic, where it started. I drove it to my work from there, then an hour later drove home. The next day it would not start again.
> 
> I removed a hose from the back end of the fuel filter and had a friend try and start the car to see if the gas would squirt out, NO gas coming out. Strange that it worked to drive me home the day before though so I'm not sure if I should go through the trouble of changing the fuel pump or what kind of diagnostics I could run on the electrical system.
> 
> ...


dude... um.... what about the battery?????
lol check ur battery ground.
mines wuz doing the same thing it would start when it wanted 2 
like right now go see if it starts.. if not then pop the hood and mess with the ground on ur battery....
if it sparkes or sumthing and the car starts .. thats ur problem ur battery ground sucks.. sand the inside of the little metal ring (lol thats sad i dont know wut its called) to clean it and tighten it nice and good... 
prbly not it but hey its simple and easy so go check it out


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Had A similar problem one time:

When you turn the ignition to the on position do you hear the fuel pump turn on? like a low hum and maybe even a click?
If you hear the pump turn on for less than 3 seconds there is an electrical issue with the fuel pump.

Fixin It:

open trunk, remove trunk liner, see the cover with 4 bolts and a small cover with 2 or 3 bolts?
Remove am all, remove the covers, disconnect the plug under the small cover.
How are the connections under the large cover? There should be 4 or them, not sure what they all do other than power the fuel pump after starting.
Make sure they are all connected securely, if not remove them, strip them and crimp a spade connector that will fit on each of the 4 connections, plug the huel pump harness in and check to see if the vehicle will start, also you man want to turn the ignition to on, then off, then on 2 or 3 times, then start the engine!
Let me know how it works out for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

could also be a dodgy fuel pump relay - but year, sounds like you should clean the battery terminals first


----------

